# What to do when you have a major DR crisis



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi to all members.

I have an advice to ask :

I have some huge DR crisis, and when it strikes, it can happen at home like in public places, shopping malls, outside with a friend, etc. I get very scared, tired, and sad, and I feel like it gonna last forever.... the world seem menacing, and I feel like I am on the verge of going crazy. My 2-D vision gets very apparent, I suddently have dissociation, and sounds are louder, and I feel more and more in panic. I try to ground myself but I feel totally lost, confused, in a dream. I can get shaky too, but depression and hopelessness strikes hard, very hard. I just want to cry, and I have a hard time not to. Usually I get home and cry and take something to calm myself. But the feeling that it will happen again and again and that I am so not myself, are there all the time. So I can't relax. I live all the time, hopeless and feel alone in my little town, where all of you are in another country.


Also I have a hard time to FEEL the time go away. I am confused about time. All the time.

I just wonder what helps you to think straight when it strikes. Because I can't do it, I try so much, but I can't.

Any good comments would be appreciated.

Allure30


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Allure 

Just wondering, when you say you try to think straight, what are you thinking/doing in order to feel better? What sort of things are you trying?

Gx


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi,

When I say I try to think straight, I mean I try to say to myself it's only anxiety, but I panic totally inside. I have trouble to talk to myself, it's like I am in utter terror. I try to breath, think of something else. But the fear is so strong at those times, it doesn't work.

That's what I mean.

Allure


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

here are some pills that could help control, omega 3 fatty acids, selenium. If you take selenium it will make you feel more "normal" throughout most of the day but it does tend to make you feel a tad bit more dr'd when your about to go to bed. Take Omega 3's when you feel your dr is about to strike and it will relax you and your mind from thinking too much


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi, JU,

I tried Omega-3 but I think I will try it again, it seems it helps even the schizo people so.... I have nothing to loose...

I also have tried Calcium/magnesium, B complex, but not selenium.

I will check it out.

I also tried valerian but it gave me big headaches.

thanks


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Xanax helped me a lot during those periods


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I wish I had a good answer for you, dear one..but I honestly don't. I was a mess in handling those times....for over a year, I didn't leave the house. Then for several years, I couldn't leave without my grandmother right beside me.

Even then, with her there, I had times where I was leaning against a building, desperate, begging her to call an ambulance..I called the psychiatrist from pay phones. I spent hours in a public bathroom because I was too scared to go out.

I went out at lunch one day from a job and went home. WENT HOME, because I felt too creepy to go back in the building. (you can only imagine the excuses/stories I had to conjure up)

I took large doses of valium, and it still barely did anything.

I worked part time at a Woolworth and started feeling so strange in the middle of a transaction, with a customer, that I said "I"m sorry....just a minute..." shut the cash register (but didn't lock it!), went to my locker, got my purse and went home. My grandmother had to call and quit for me. (i'm sure at that point they were quite happy wtih that decision)

I limped and fell for so many damn years. I AM NOT telling this to compete or to say "oh, poor me..." I am saying it because that's what nervous illness can DO to us.

All we can is keep going, keep trying, suffering and falling and getting back up.

And get help. Keep looking til you find someone you can work with.

Love you,
Janine


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi K,

actually there is not much you can do about it...Sounds harsh, I know. The more you try figure out how to control it the harder it will strike back (because you are aware of the horror) and the more frustrated and anxious you will become when at home. If you go on with this battle DR will conquer you (ie take over all off your thoughts).

DR is a mechanism - a psychological mechanism influencing brain chemistry. Sheer hell, but non-lethal. By focussing on other things and still going to mall and simultaneously working on the thing which triggered the psychological mechanism these DR feelings will go away; although not instantly. Most of those feelings disappeared very quickly - but not until 3 years ago (out of 13) did my DR with fast moving objects and DR in big malls disappear. However, since then I let feelings of 'not-being utterly happy' in. There is a correlation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont understand, I don't know how to heal. I am so sad. I son't know how to let go. I am so scared and frustrated. Today was a bad bad day. I knew it. I can feel it. And I don't know why!!!!!! It happens like that.

I don't know 

Allure


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

You're NOT LISTENING. I know it is horrific. and i know it happens out of nowhere. And I know it is crippling and terrifying and ruins life for us. I HAD IT FOR MANY MANY MANY MANY MANY years.

Karine, you MUST be honest and open and talk to this new therapist and if you don't like him/her at all..then call a clinic and get CHEAP therapy. It does not have to cost alot of money. But you need someone professional to guide you through this. You are asking way too much of an interent forum. You cannot keep being so surprised everytime you have a horrible time like you did today. THAT IS WHAT THIS ILLNESS DOES. You must face that, and then ask for help where you can GET it -from a doctor who will talk with you several times a week, or twice a week, but not once every two months. do you hear me? I want to help you, but there is only so much I can do. I am telling you how to find help.

Love,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I did not intend that intense response to be an insult to your intellect. You know that. I KNOW you know what to do. My point is that you are resisting doing it, and you keep going in circles. I have been there, and I am trying to get you OUT of the cycle that is clearly not working.

My way is not the ONLY way. But what you're doing is clearly not working. I only mean this in a hard hitting long term way of trying to help. Constantly reassuring you is harming you, not helping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Janine, are you in the UK?

Do you know how to find cheaper or subsidised help? I know that may sound pathetic, but I am only 20. I spend ?160 a month seeing a councellor.

At my age I should be saving for cars, maybe a house etc. Not scrimping to run a vehicle, a mobile phone, rent, councilling, etc.

Saying that I've put up with it for nearly two years so why stop now eh...

I just wish I ever felt like I was going to be normal again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Des said:


> Hi K,
> 
> actually there is not much you can do about it...Sounds harsh, I know. The more you try figure out how to control it the harder it will strike back (because you are aware of the horror) and the more frustrated and anxious you will become when at home. If you go on with this battle DR will conquer you (ie take over all off your thoughts).
> 
> DR is a mechanism - a psychological mechanism influencing brain chemistry. Sheer hell, but non-lethal. By focussing on other things and still going to mall and simultaneously working on the thing which triggered the psychological mechanism these DR feelings will go away; although not instantly. Most of those feelings disappeared very quickly - but not until 3 years ago (out of 13) did my DR with fast moving objects and DR in big malls disappear. However, since then I let feelings of 'not-being utterly happy' in. There is a correlation.


great post


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, I'm the USA. But there have to be ways. Are you near London? If so, call some of the major universities - ask for the psych department and inquire about low-cost weekly therapy for on-going, serious anxiety states. Mention DP if you want, but don't wait for "aha" from someone. If they can treat anxiety, they can help you.

A "COUNSELOR" is getting 160 pounds a month? I'm moving there, (and setting up a practice, lol)

Other than that, you'll have to ask the UK'ers. SOrry!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

mrmole said:


> Janine, are you in the UK?
> 
> Do you know how to find cheaper or subsidised help? I know that may sound pathetic, but I am only 20. I spend ?160 a month seeing a councellor.
> 
> ...


is that you in your avatar ? hah


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

JanineBaker said:


> Sorry, I'm the USA. But there have to be ways. Are you near London? If so, call some of the major universities - ask for the psych department and inquire about low-cost weekly therapy for on-going, serious anxiety states. Mention DP if you want, but don't wait for "aha" from someone. If they can treat anxiety, they can help you.
> 
> A "COUNSELOR" is getting 160 pounds a month? I'm moving there, (and setting up a practice, lol)
> 
> Other than that, you'll have to ask the UK'ers. SOrry!


Counceller/psychotherapist/etc..that sorta thing.

I'm a fair distance from London, about 20 - 30 miles I think. Doable on train and tube though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Also this might sound strange but leaving the tv on with low volume all night when you sleep will help us dr'd people.
hmm deja vu


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Really? I'll give that a go with the radio (Haven't got room for a TV in my room!) Cheers JU.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi mr mole

ask your gp to refer you to a counsellor/specialist/psychologist/psychiatrist. over the years i have seen a couple of psychologists, a few psychiatrists, a gp counsellor)sp?) and an anxiety related psychiatric nurse(basically talk therapy). i'm not saying that any of these people helped me(other than ones who prescribed meds?) but i saw them all on the nhs. i also would feel more comfortable seeing someone who i had been refered to through my gp


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Mr. Mole, that is an HILARIOUS quote in your signature.

LOL,
J


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok you can close the thread if you want.

Thanks,

Allure30


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Janine you really think talk therapy would help Karine? I mean seriously........... Not to be blunt, but seriously...............


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it would. It wouldn't help her symptoms but it would help her find what her symptoms are covering up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok you can stop the thread about me.

OK.

I won't post anymore about me. So you can stop the thread please? Please.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Allure30 said:


> Ok you can stop the thread about me.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


I hate to sound a little bit mean, but, I hope that your therapy sessions don't go like that.

Again, not meaning to be horrible, I know it's hard dishing the dirt on yourself.


----------

